#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Vedalla/vaipulya

## Aleksey

Дмитрий, если не ошибаюсь, в одной из дискуссий вы высказывались о соотношении терминов vedalla/vaipulya. К сожалению, я не нашёл у себя этой дискуссии. Не могли бы ещё раз пояснить соотношение этих терминов.
А. Г.

----------


## Ассаджи

Палийский термин 'Vetulla' (ср. санскр. vitata) и санскритский 'Vaipulya' (ср. пали vepulla) интерпретируются как "расширенческие", "расширяющие", то есть расширяющие палийский канон добавлением "утерянных" сутр.

Термин 'Vedalla' относится к особому виду поясняющих текстов (см. например Чулаведалла сутту
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn044.html ). Этот вид текстов входит в список частей канона, составленный еще при жизни Будды:

1. sutta, 2. geyya, 3. veyyakarana, 4. gatha, 5. udana, 6. itivuttaka, 7. jataka, 8. abbhutadhamma, 9. vedalla. 

Однако при санскритизации термин "vedalla" был переведен как "vaipulya", и список частей канона получился следующим:

1. sutra, 2. geya, 3. vyakarana, 4. gatha. 5. udana. 6. ityuktaka/itivrttaka, 7. jataka, 8. vaipulya, 9. adbhutadarma.

В китайском каноне:

1. sutra, 2. geya, 3. vyakarana, 4. gatha, 5. udana, 6. nidana,  7. jataka, 8. itivrttaka, 9. vaipulya, 10. adbhutadarma, 11. avadana. 12.upadesa.

По-видимому, между терминами 'vedalla' и 'vaipulya' есть определенное сходство.

Чулаведалла и Махаведалла сутты
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn044.html
http://metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-Pita...a-sutta-e1.htm
соотвествуют (в том числе этимологически) древнеиндийским "веданга" - дополнительным текстам для интерпретации терминов в основном корпусе текстов.

Тексты 'Vaipulya' также являются "дополнительными" в том смысле, что они дополняют основной корпус текстов.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.10.2019)

----------


## Aleksey

Дмитрий, я сделал примечание от Вашего имени в "Литературе пали". Посмотрите, может что исправить или добавить.



> Палийские термины 'Vetulla' (ср. санскр. vitata) и 'Vaipulya' (см. санскр. vaipulya)


Вероятно, вы имели в виду Vedalla и Vetulla, Vaipulya - это же не палийский термин?
А. Г.

----------


## Ассаджи

Спасибо, я исправил сообщение. То же исправление нужно внести и в "Литературу пали".

----------

